# Photo Shoot Location - Elan Valley?



## jbeer

Hi All,

Would anyone know exactly where this road/bridge is in the Elan Valley?

I fancy going there as looks a cool place to grab some cool shots.


----------



## TRN Ent

10mins Google Maps:
https://www.google.com/maps/@52.346...4!1s2qEX_uxSbESPmIAyE9YUdw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

Really nice looking part of the world, thx for sharing, I wouldn't have bothered looking for it otherwise.


----------



## jbeer

TRN Ent said:


> 10mins Google Maps:
> https://www.google.com/maps/@52.346...4!1s2qEX_uxSbESPmIAyE9YUdw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> Really nice looking part of the world, thx for sharing, I wouldn't have bothered looking for it otherwise.


Excellent many thanks


----------



## Derekh929

Looks great spot , where is nearest town?


----------



## jbeer

Derekh929 said:


> Looks great spot , where is nearest town?


The closet town is Rhayader & Elan Village


----------



## jbeer

Another good spot is in the Brecon Beacons at Ystradfellte Ford

https://goo.gl/maps/ts5mUaqUbxzQw6977


----------



## Derekh929

That looks great as well it say permanently closed on map? Is that just COVID or road closed


----------



## jbeer

Derekh929 said:


> That looks great as well it say permanently closed on map? Is that just COVID or road closed


Not 100% sure, it is a really tight track to get to the ford so not sure how they can close it off as I believe it is a right of way


----------



## fred-the-red

For users of what3words

https://w3w.co/overruns.install.included


----------



## jbeer

fred-the-red said:


> For users of what3words
> 
> https://w3w.co/overruns.install.included


The location for the bridge this one -

https://w3w.co/windpipe.reporters.overture


----------



## andy665

Managed to get down to the Elan Valley yesterday, great drive down and stunning location for pics


----------



## jbeer

It does look an amazing location and some great photos 

Was it busy?


----------



## andy665

jbeer said:


> It does look an amazing location and some great photos
> 
> Was it busy?


Not car wise, lots of people but mostly walking or cycling could not work out where they had all parked.


----------



## jbeer

andy665 said:


> Not car wise, lots of people but mostly walking or cycling could not work out where they had all parked.


Really need to get there


----------

